# Thigh cramps



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

Over the last two months I have been having alot of muscle cramping in the thigh area. I'm strecthing, but not as far as I did a year ago but this is really starting to brother me, any suggestion on how to get rid of them?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 1, 2006)

more water about an hour before class.

also, potassium helps.  bananas are a good source of potassium, but i'm sure there are some multivitamins or supplements that can help you more efficiently.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 7, 2006)

Thigh cramps, ive never had them before, though they do sound painful.
I was told that cramps come from being dehydrated so maybe if you drink lots of water you might not get them.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 7, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> more water about an hour before class.
> 
> also, potassium helps.  bananas are a good source of potassium, but i'm sure there are some multivitamins or supplements that can help you more efficiently.



That usually helps me.  Lay off the caffine before training, too.  I get leg cramps if I don't stay hydrated.  I like to ride my bike.  A typical ride is about 30 miles.  In the beginning I would get leg cramps as a result, until I figured out how much I should drink and also I would bring along a banana or apple.  After a couple of rides I stopped having the cramps.

Recently I did a 50 mile ride and that caused me to have a bad case of thigh cramps.  They hurt!  I can sympathize with you!

BTW, it really isn't a stretching issue.  It often is an electrolyte issue (lack thereof).


----------



## airdawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Cramping is caused by lack of potasuim. Eat bannanas. It may sound gross, but if you begin to cramp, pop some salt before you drink water.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Mostly you need water and salt(or electrolytes). Outdoor survival/sports medicine 101


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 7, 2006)

airdawg said:


> Cramping is caused by lack of potasuim. Eat bannanas. It may sound gross, but if you begin to cramp, pop some salt before you drink water.



Actually, that or drink some pickle juice!  Either one works great...  most of the time.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 7, 2006)

Mmmm! Pickle juice. I havn't had pickle juice since I was a kid living on an Indian Reservation in New Mexico. 

Its actually the dill in the pickle juice that helps, thus pregnant women crave dill pickles.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 7, 2006)

airdawg said:


> Mmmm! Pickle juice. I havn't had pickle juice since I was a kid living on an Indian Reservation in New Mexico.
> 
> Its actually the dill in the pickle juice that helps, thus pregnant women crave dill pickles.



Maybe... and there is alot of salt in them.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 8, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Actually, that or drink some pickle juice! Either one works great... most of the time.


 
Ugh!!! Pickle juice sounds grose.


----------



## zDom (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with the above advice: water and potassium.


----------

